# Bose Speaker Rattle



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

No issues on mine with 16K/1 year in. Occasionally my girlfriend will leave something in the door pocket that rattles, but that's about it.

I do have a weird rattle/creak from over the B-pillar on the passenger side, though.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

The door speakers on my 2016 with Sun and Sound have tabs on top that lock into the door, a spring clip on the bottom, and a sheet metal screw with a 7mm head next to the spring clip, so they cannot possibly come loose unless the screw is missing. When I switched speakers to put my original speaker in my new driver's door, the spring clip was so stiff I thought the speaker was glued in. I took the screw out and the speaker was still firmly attached. 

Like JB said, could be something in the door pocket or something else loose inside the door.


----------

